
Motivation for Behavior Change, Cognitive Dissonance - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/07/21/motivation-for-behavior-change-cognitive-dissonance/
======
JournalistHack
Although I find this fellow's blog has strings of provocative ideas, I have to
throw a bit of coolish water on the significance of "cognitive dissonance."
It's an _old_ concept from social psychology - and it's _just one way_ of
looking at some behavioral phenomena.

For alternatives, study up on what social psychologists call "attribution
theory."

~~~
OperaLover
As I remember, the main difference between "attribution theory" and
"dissonance theory" is that dissonance theory postulates a motivation or drive
to _reduce_ dissonance between different types of information...

Whereas AT just postulates different _information_ \- something to think about
for IT-type folks...

~~~
messel
I see all types of applications (software, IT, startups!) for some basic
familiarity with social/behavioral psychology.

